# Are there any dairy Hair Sheep?



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

just curious


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it's called a goat


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

According to this link there is. 

http://www.stcroixhairsheepbreeders.org/Dairy.html


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

yes


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

For maximum volume, the productive breeds happen to have wool. There's no reason a hair sheep couldn't be milked for higher quality (solids and fats for cheese makng) milk, and culled for production, could in a few years rival a dairy flock, in many ways.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I've had some katahdins with nice big udders, but not as big as a larger sheep like a dorset. They also tend to be good mothers, and the ones I have are docile so would probably take well to milking.


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

I have some Katahdin ewes that could be probably be milked. Huge big udders that the milk almost runs out of. But, not all of them would be capble of that though - so I would imagine that through some specific culling it could be done. But, I don't specifically know of a hair breed with the purpose of milking them.


----------



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

I milk my Katahdin /barbados sheep. Their milk is very rich and sweet. Very creamy! They are very easy to milk once you get used to the small teats LOL I was used to milking cows.


----------

